# serveur dns ???



## puce59 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
Depuis un temps certain (pratiquement 2 mois), je n'arrive plus à surfer sur internet le soir . 
Paradoxalement, je continue à regarder la télévision via mon modem, à téléphoner sans coupure ni chute de débit. 

Les tests de bande passantes sont bonnes, tout est nikel. 

Malgré l'intervention de personnes du corps de SFR, aucun changement. 

Un ami informaticien (a qui nous avons expliqué notre soucis) nous a suggéré de changer de serveur DNS. Car pour lui, si on arrive à regarder la télé, téléphoner, ou télécharger MAIS pas surfer sur internet , il ne peux y avoir aucune autre explication. 
Cependant, je ne voudrai pas faire d'impair et souhaiterai savoir si on peux et la marche à suivre 
MERCI 
ps : je suis nulle en informatique


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2009)

J'ai constaté des problèmes du même type chez mon fils, banlieue nord de Paris. Je pense que le fournisseur de services (SFR dans ton cas) a des infrastructures (réseau, serveurs) insuffisantes et fait des choix de priorités (par exemple télévision et téléphone plutôt qu'internet). Changer de serveur DNS, je crains (à moins que SFR ne puisse t'offrir un autre DNS) que ça veuille dire changer de fournisseur, ce qui peut être compliqué, mais certaines personnes, lasses des ennuis avec un fournisseur, le font parfois. En tout cas, puisque ça marche à certains moments, ça ne vient ni de toi, ni de ton ordinateur, ni de ton système. C'est donc bien auprès du fournisseur de services qu'il faut retourner.


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Décembre 2009)

Vous pouvez toujours essayer ces deux serveurs qui me donnent satisfaction.
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2009)

Voilà un sujet qui m'intéresse, un peu pareil, j'ai une connexion à 1000 ko/sec environ, et pourtant très souvent des latences insupportables avant le chargement des pages. J'ai grandement arrangé le truc en utilisant tout simplement un autre canal wifi car il était surchargé, y a une dizaine de réseaux autour de chez moi et nous étions 5 à être sur le canal 11.

Y a donc du mieux, largement, mais j'aimerai en savoir plus sur les DNS.
J'ai testé l'application namebench et j'ai tenté d'appliquer les IP qu'elle m'indiquait (rapide selon l'application de plus de 22 %) mais en vain, ça ne fonctionne pas, tout comme le DNS google, et là je ne sais pas pourquoi...

*Faster* 

Primary Server 86.64.145.142 Neuf Cegetel 4 FR (ça tombe bien je suis chez neuf)
Secondary Server 192.168.1.1 Internal 192-1-1 
Tertiary Server 80.118.196.40 Kaptech 40 FR 

J'indique bien dans les préf réseaux ces IP mais la co ne fonctionnent alors plus.
D'ailleurs c'est quoi la différence entre configurer le DHCP manuellement en indiquant IPV4, sous réseau et routeur (dans l'onglet TCP/IP) et l'onglet DNS ? 

Bref comment dois-je par exemple configurer ma connexion avec les données ci-dessus pour que cela fonctionne ?

Moi j'ai fait ça pour que ça fonctionne à nouveau :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Changer de serveur DNS, je crains (à moins que SFR ne puisse t'offrir un autre DNS) que ça veuille dire changer de fournisseur, ce qui peut être compliqué, mais certaines personnes, lasses des ennuis avec un fournisseur, le font parfois.



Les serveurs DNS sont indépendants du fournisseur d'accès. Notre amie peut essayer avec les serveurs DNS de google avec les adresses IP suivantes :



8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
À changer dans le tableau de bord réseau à la rubrique idoine.

P.S. : ne surtout pas utiliser les services de opendns.


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2009)

Bof. C'est blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc : ne pas aller chez OpenDNS pour se servir chez Google, franchement ...

Personnellement, ce que je fais est effectivement d'activer le serveur DNS de ma machine [c'est inclus dans OS X] et ajouter les DNS des autres (OpenDNS et Google) en secours. Du coup, le serveur local sert de cache et est évidemment rapide.

Depuis que je fais ça, je surfe paisiblement sans problème et, surtout, c'est très régulier, où que je sois. Avant, je pouvais constater des baisses de régime très nettes du côté des DNS d'Orange.

Cela étant, il faut quand même noter que lorsqu'on a un routeur, ouifi ou pas, il a de bonnes chances d'inclure un serveur de nom intermédiaire, qui peut être activé et servir aussi de cache.

Je déplace côté Internet & Réseaux


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les serveurs DNS sont indépendants du fournisseur d'accès.



Bon à savoir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Bof. C'est blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc : ne pas aller chez OpenDNS pour se servir chez Google, franchement ...



Je sais mais les serveurs DNS de opendns sont menteurs et ceux de google ne trichent pas. On peut penser ce qu'on veut de google mais sur ce coup là ils sont honnêtes. Mais pas les plus performants...


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2009)

En fait il suffit alors d'ajouter d'autres DNS dans la fenêtre ci-dessous ?

Est-ce que je peux virer le 1er qui est en grisé et qui me semble peu performant ?






Bon ça trace en attendant !


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2009)

Le premier c'est ta LiveBox. Elle est en grisé pour que tu ne puisses pas y toucher.
La seule possibilité est d'en rajouter. Je me trompes ?


----------



## puce59 (23 Décembre 2009)

J'ai rajouté les serveurs DNS de google avec les adresses IP .
Cela a l'air de fonctionner
MERCI
Accolé celle de OpenDNS, faisant ramer encore plus.

Une autre question , s'il vous plait : Comment faire activer le serveur DNS de ma machine

MERCI de votre aide les amis


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Le serveur dns de ton mac? Pour un particulier ça ne sert à rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h01 ----------

Enfin faut en avoir l'usage quoi  Pas taper bompi


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2009)

puce59 a dit:


> J'ai rajouté les serveurs DNS de google avec les adresses IP .
> Cela a l'air de fonctionner
> MERCI
> Accolé celle de OpenDNS, faisant ramer encore plus.
> ...


Quelques infos ici. Cela a peut-être changé avec SL [pour Leopard, c'était bon, en tous cas].

Quant à l'utilité ? Je me suis amusé à tester avec Namebench et il m'a dit que le serveur local était le plus rapide [parce qu'il gère un cache et que pour lui poser une question, pas besoin de partir en vadrouille sur Internet ]


----------



## philippe69 (23 Décembre 2009)

En mettant les DNS Google j'ai constaté un meilleur débit (surtout vidéos genre Youtube). Un inconvénient toutefois : après ce changement impossible d'envoyer un mail !!!


----------



## puce59 (24 Décembre 2009)

un grand MERCI pour votre gentillesse et votre disponibilité
Croisons les doigts, tout refonctionne normalement (je ne crie pas trop vitoire mais enfin une soirée où je peux surfer sans soucis)


----------



## Jacques L (24 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> En fait il suffit alors d'ajouter d'autres DNS dans la fenêtre ci-dessous ?
> 
> Est-ce que je peux virer le 1er qui est en grisé et qui me semble peu performant ?
> 
> ...



Sûr que je n'ai pas tout compris, et si je rajoute d'autres adresses de serveur, genre

Voir la pièce jointe 23427


est-ce que ça sert à quelque chose ou non? Ou ça va générer un gigantesque bazar dans mon ordi 

Pas taper! pas taper! je sors :affraid:


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2009)

Jacques L a dit:


> Sûr que je n'ai pas tout compris, et si je rajoute d'autres adresses de serveur, genre
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 23427
> 
> ...



Je l'ai fait sur l'ibook de ma copine, ça fout pas le bazar et elle a constaté un mieux.
Mais faut voir qu'elles sont les DNS les plus appropriés dans ton cas, via l'application citée plus haut.


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2009)

D'en avoir plusieurs permet de parer aux défaillances de celui que l'on utilise par défaut.
Donc ça ne nuit pas.


----------



## Jacques L (24 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> D'en avoir plusieurs permet de parer aux défaillances de celui que l'on utilise par défaut.
> Donc ça ne nuit pas.


Donc quand celle qui est utilisée a du mou dans le genou, OSX en utilise une autre automatiquement, ou bien elles sont en perpétuelle concurrence pour savoir celle qui répond le plus vite à la requête ? C'est vrai que j'ai vraiment l'impression d'un mieux


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> En fait il suffit alors d'ajouter d'autres DNS dans la fenêtre ci-dessous ?
> 
> Est-ce que je peux virer le 1er qui est en grisé et qui me semble peu performant ?
> 
> ...




Arf ça me saoule, ça remerde à nouveau, ça lag à mort avec un débit de plus de 1000 ko, j'ai l'impression d'être chez mon père en 512 k :mouais:

J'ai une clé WPA 2 de 2 km de long, le filtrage mac, que des pauvres dans mon voisinage, je pense pas que ça puisse venir d'eux :rateau:


----------



## bwana (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

De plus en plus souvent, au démarrage le matin, mon MBP m'indique qu'il n'est pas connecté à Internet.
Au redémarrage, tout rentre dans l'ordre. Un copain plus doué que moi -c'est facile...- me dit qu'il pourrait s'agir d'un problème de DNS qui se chargent mal (??) et me suggère "d'entrer dans le MBP"(sic) les dns 8.8.8.8. ou 8.8.4.4 "qui sont open" (re-sic).
Mais il ne m'a pas dit comment procéder et comme je n'y connais rien et que je ne peux pas le joindre avant quelque temps, j'ai besoin d'une aide éclairée car j'ai peur que prochainement, même au redémarrage, je ne puisse plus me connecter.
Si quelqu'un a la réponse, merci de me dire ce qu'il faut faire pas à pas car encore une fois je ne suis pas mais alors pas du tout doué pour ce qui concerne l'informatique et je redoute les fausses manuvres qui pourraient aggraver la situation !

Merci à tous et bonnes Fêtes de fin d'Année.

JP/


----------



## boninmi (22 Décembre 2010)

Il y a déjà une discussion ici:

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/serveur-dns-290308.html

Pomme ->Préférences système -> Réseau -> Cadenas -> Avancé -> DNS


----------



## Sucrier (22 Décembre 2010)

bwana a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> De plus en plus souvent, au démarrage le matin, mon MBP m'indique qu'il n'est pas connecté à Internet.
> Au redémarrage, tout rentre dans l'ordre. Un copain plus doué que moi -c'est facile...- me dit qu'il pourrait s'agir d'un problème de DNS qui se chargent mal (??) et me suggère "d'entrer dans le MBP"(sic) les dns 8.8.8.8. ou 8.8.4.4 "qui sont open" (re-sic).
> ...



Perso je mettrai plutôt le DNS primaire et le secondaire de ton FAI .


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2010)

Pas forcément : les serveurs du FAI peuvent être défaillants ou peu réactifs.


----------



## Sucrier (22 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Pas forcément : les serveurs du FAI peuvent être défaillants ou peu réactifs.



C'est une possibilité mais dans ce cas ne vaut-il pas mieux changer de FAI ?


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2010)

D'un côté, en un emplacement donné, il est nettement plus facile de changer de DNS que de FAI.

D'un autre côté, quand on a un portable, on change d'emplacement et de FAI très souvent.

Donc : peu de maîtrise.

On a donc intérêt à avoir une liste de serveurs DNS qui serviront en cas de pépin et dont on forcera l'utilisation par les préférences réseau.


----------



## Vladimok (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'essayer les DNS google et Open DNS, ce améliore un peu.

Par contre impossible d'envoyer d'email.

Pourquoi ? une solution ?


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2011)

Comment veux-tu que l'on puisse répondre à une telle question ?


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Pas de solution, mais peut-être une idée. Si j'ai bien compris la question ...
Je crois qu'il faudrait regarder les noms de domaines des serveurs de courrier (smtp, pop ou imap) utilisés par le serveur de messagerie.
Que ce soit en émission ou en réception, tout commence par une requête DNS...
Dans une fenêtre Terminal, passer les commandes nslookup pour tester les requête DNS émises par la messagerie, et voir si les résolutions se font bien.

Exemples:
nslookup smtp.orange.fr 192.168.1.1  (on utilise le DNS de la box, donc de l'opérateur)
nslookup pop.orange.fr 192.168.1.1  (on utilise le DNS de la box, donc de l'opérateur)
nslookup smtp.orange.fr 8.8.8.8  (on utilise le DNS de google)

Mais je suis peut-être hors sujet


----------

